# James Stuart Russell-The Parousia



## Mayflower (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone read James Stuart Russell-The Parousia ?

I know he was a full preterist, but i heard that Spurgeon and R.C Sproul were recommending this book!

Amazon.com: The Parousia: A Critical Inquiry into the New Testament Doctrine of Our Lord's Second Coming (9780962131134): James S. Russell: Books


----------

